# Instabilidade 07 Junho 2015



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2015 às 21:21)

Domingo, 07-06-2015. Uma tarde que se iniciava quente e nublada com a temperatura acima dos 32ºC aqui pela zona. Por volta das 16:20 apercebi-me que entre Palmela e a serra da Arrábida algo se passava de estranho, vi muita poeira e cheguei a pensar que seria fumo de um incêndio. 

A nuvem de poeira foi-se aproximando e em menos de 10 minutos chegou ao Montijo/Atalaia. O vento que estava nulo/fraco tornou-se forte com rajadas violentas, ao ponto de ninguém se aguentar em pé. Muito pó no meio disto tudo, e um tempo muito abafado.

Passada uma hora o vento foi acalmando e voltou a soprar fraco. O tempo continuou abafado, e depois das 17:30 foram audíveis alguns trovões bem potentes da célula que estava a NE. As fotografias e os vídeos (peço desculpa pela qualidade dos vídeos):

A aproximar-se, já não se via nem Palmela nem a serra:


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2015 às 23:33)

Boas fotos e videos, dá para ter uma ideia da força do vento e da poeira 
Muitos Parabéns pela reportagem, está mesmo 5 estrelas


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 01:08)

Muito bom, grande reportagem no terreno! Aquelas três primeiras imagens são mesmo de uma tempestade de poeira/areia. Havia uma mistura de poeira no ar mas a maior parte foi levantada do solo o que mostra bem a secura em que estes se encontram. Parabéns pelo registo deste evento!


----------



## MontijoCity (8 Jun 2015 às 10:06)

Muito bom! Mais uma vez em cima do acontecimento, conseguiste registar o antes e durante a passagem. Muito bom!!!


----------



## rozzo (8 Jun 2015 às 11:46)




----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2015 às 21:07)

O IPMA publicou um comunicado sobre esse evento:

RAJADAS DE VENTO FORTE NAS ÁREAS DE LISBOA E SETÚBAL: 7 DE JUNHO DE 2015

2015-06-09 (IPMA)



No passado dia 7 de Junho de 2015, o território do continente encontrava-se sob a influência de uma depressão centrada em Marrocos e de um vale em altitude, que promoviam condições de instabilidade sobre a região. Durante a tarde, na circulação do referido vale, organizou-se uma banda nebulosa como resultado de convecção de base elevada, sobre os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora e Beja. Esta atividade convectiva resultava de instabilidade disponível apenas acima dos 3500 m de altitude tendo-se desenvolvido sobre uma camada de ar extremamente seco. Na camada correspondente à banda nebulosa, o conteúdo em água precipitável era, pelo contrário, elevado, garantindo potencial precipitante à mesma.

Este contexto é favorável à ocorrência de fenómenos de tipo downburst seco (da nomenclatura anglo-saxónica). Em áreas localizadas das nuvens, como é normal, produzem-se correntes de precipitação. Se estas, ao longo do seu trajeto descendente encontrarem ar extremamente seco nas vizinhanças, vão sofrendo evaporação e, portanto, arrefecendo. Se, como foi o caso, existir uma camada seca bastante extensa verticalmente, este mecanismo de arrefecimento pode ser muito pronunciado. Nestas condições, a corrente descendente vai-se tornando mais densa (portanto, mais pesada) e acelerando progressivamente até à superfície (Fig. 1). No contacto com esta, o escoamento descendente adquire um movimento tipicamente divergente, suscetível de produzir circulações secundárias e, consequentemente, vento forte à sua passagem (Fig. 2). Estas circulações podem elevar poeira e detritos, o que as torna visíveis à sua passagem, sendo por vezes confundidas com fenómenos de tipo tornado. O downburst, embora constitua um fenómeno repentino, pode afetar o mesmo local durante um período razoavelmente longo, até dezenas de minutos, e propagar-se a alguma distância do ponto inicial.

A análise das observações disponibilizadas pela rede de superfície do IPMA aponta para que diversos downbursts se tenham desenvolvido em associação à passagem da banda nebulosa mencionada e, consequentemente, tenham afetado diversos locais das áreas de Lisboa e Setúbal durante a tarde do passado dia 7 de junho. Os valores de rajada máxima constantes da Tabela 1 são representativos apenas dos locais onde foram medidos, admitindo-se que valores superiores possam ter afetado outros locais.

Chama-se a atenção para o facto de este tipo de fenómeno não ser incomum em território nacional. Naturalmente, a sua ocorrência em áreas densamente povoadas, como foi o presente caso, permite que seja testemunhado por um grande número de pessoas.


Fig. 1 – Esquema de downburst seco

Fig. 2 - Esquema tridimensional de downburst seco

Tabela 1 – Registos de rumo e intensidade de vento (rajada máxima)


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jun 2015 às 02:46)

Bom, para se entender melhor o que eu vi ao vivo editei algumas fotografias de modo a que se perceba bem a grande quantidade de poeira que estava no ar em aproximação desde Palmela à Atalaia/Montijo. Reparem:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2015 às 07:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> Domingo, 07-06-2015. Uma tarde que se iniciava quente e nublada com a temperatura acima dos 32ºC aqui pela zona. Por volta das 16:20 apercebi-me que entre Palmela e a serra da Arrábida algo se passava de estranho, vi muita poeira e cheguei a pensar que seria fumo de um incêndio.
> 
> A nuvem de poeira foi-se aproximando e em menos de 10 minutos chegou ao Montijo/Atalaia. O vento que estava nulo/fraco tornou-se forte com rajadas violentas, ao ponto de ninguém se aguentar em pé. Muito pó no meio disto tudo, e um tempo muito abafado.
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem Andre Frade, mais completa era impossível, parabéns.


----------

